# A Terrible Loss Today...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doug Panchot's family had a terrible loss today, his brother was killed in action over in Iraq.

Could you please include the Panchot family in your prayers.

I'm at a bit of a loss for words, my heart goes out to you Doug and Linda, and the rest of the Panchot family.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

This is indeed horrible.

Prayers sent...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear Doug, my prayers and thoughts go out to your whole family.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

My condolences to Doug and his family.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry Doug

Is there a story on it somewhere

- This stuff is getting way too close to home - I wish they would go in & really get it over with, or let the stupid UN screw em up even worse then they are

Should have just leveled as many them of as possible & the ones that did'nt get fried would either get with the program or throw em on the fire :eyeroll:

Just circle the place & control the oil -There is no way to ever clean that mess up - with all the arms they have - let em kill each other - to try & fight a urban war there is insane

I can almost see Saudia - Pakistan being the next places that needs to be to be leveled Take Syria & Iran out too - any others that need it :******:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Doug, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Im sorry to hear about your loss Doug. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the tragic loss Doug.

M.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Very tragic. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Doug.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

My thoughts are with you Doug. These articles in the Mpls paper are hard to read.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Doug,

My symphathies are with you and your family. I know you will never be able to totally get over the loss. I just hope you can come to terms with it in some way. God bless you.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Doug,
My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Prayers and thoughts....

God Bless!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Doug, we don't know each other but know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hopefully you can take some solace in the fact that he died a hero. God bless you and your family.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Doug.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Doug,

Very sorry to hear about your family's loss! Words don't come easy when a fellow Comrade makes that ultimate sacrifice. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God Bless

Leo F. Porcello
USAF


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My prayers are with you and all of your family. I for one will never take for granted the ultimate sacrifice given by your brother and family.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/1762/4220741.html

Minnesota soldier killed in Iraq
Bob von Sternberg, Star Tribune

Published November 19, 2003

A soldier from Northome, Minn., was killed in Iraq Monday, according to his family, becoming the third Minnesotan to die since the war began last spring.

Staff Sgt. Dale Panchot, 26, was killed while on patrol near the city of Balad, north of Baghdad, when the Bradley fighting vehicle on which he was squad leader was attacked, said his mother, Karen.

"The sergeant who was riding with Dale called and told us they were ambushed," she said. "The shots went into the left side of the vehicle, where Dale was riding."

A press release issued Monday by U.S. Central Command said the attackers fired automatic weapons and rocket-propelled grenades. That release did not identify the soldier who died or the two who were wounded in the attack, which happened at 7:30 a.m. on Monday, saying that families were still being notified.

Dale PanchotCourtesy Lakeland NewsPanchot was one of two U.S. soldiers killed Monday in Iraq's so-called Sunni Triangle, which has been the center of Iraqi resistance.

Panchot joined the Army Reserve at 17 and enlisted after completing one quarter of studies at Hibbing Community College, Karen Panchot said.

He had served nine years and told his parents in a last phone call about 10 days ago that he had reenlisted for three years.

"Then he was going to go to college, which the Army was going to pay for," she said. "He wanted to be a history teacher and raise a family, which he didn't want to try to do while he was still in the Army."

He was following in the footsteps of his father, Arland, and grandfather, both veterans, "so you could say the military was in his blood," his mother said.

"He wanted to be a soldier from the time he could pull on a pair of camouflage pants, from the time he was three years old. He wore those every day, and his friends would always be out in the fields, playing Army."

Based at Fort Carson, Colorado, Panchot left for Iraq on April 4, days after the war commenced. He was able to call home about every three weeks, and a letter arrived from him about once a month.

"He told us this had to be done," Karen Panchot said. "Either it would have to be done over there or it would come to our country.

"It's not right that I lost my son, but it was his job and he was doing it to the best of his ability. He died serving his country. He gave his very best. I'm very proud of my son."

Longtime family friend Tony Cornish called Panchot "a good kid, never a problem for anyone. This boy grew up with my kids."

He met members of the Panchot family several years ago when he worked as a conservation officer in northern Minnesota.

"Dale's dad was an avid hunter and fisherman and he turned into one, too," said Cornish, a state representative from Good Thunder. "I was out in the boat a lot with them."

Panchot would show up regularly at Cornish's house to play with the Cornish kids, outfitted in his beloved full camouflage and toting a wooden gun.

"He always talked about wanting to be an Army man," Cornish said. "All the way through high school, everyone pretty much assumed he'd go into the military, and he did, right out of school."

All three Minnesotans who have been killed in combat in Iraq have died since President Bush declared an end to major hostilities on May 1.

Army Pfc. Edward James Herrgott, 20, of Shakopee, died when he was shot in the neck by a sniper in July while guarding the National Museum in Baghdad. Two months later, Staff Sgt. Brian R. Hellermann, 35, who grew up in Freeport, was killed when an Iraqi vehicle fired on his unit in Baghdad.

Since Saturday, six soldiers from the Upper Midwest have died in Iraq.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Doug, I'm very sorry for your terrible loss. I wish your family peace. I also want to express my deepest gratitude to your brother and all soldiers for protecting and assuring our freedoms.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Doug

I send my and all of my families deepest regrets for your loss. I also send a prayer for the loss.

IaHunter


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Siouxperdave - still way too young :eyeroll:


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

Doug I am very sorry for the loss you and your family have experienced. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time. Your brother paid a very high price for our freedom. I hope your family will find some comfort in the many memories you have and cherish.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss Doug.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Dale's death was reported on the WCCO radio news here in Minneapolis today.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Bud!!! Sorry to hear it! I have had to the pleasure of hunting with Doug quit a bit, and there's not a nicer guy in the world. My prayers are with you and Linda tonight!!!
*He is a true hero!!!!!*

Mav....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Doug, my deepest sympathy to you and your family at this time. He will be remebered not just by us but also the soldiers who served with him and they will also carry him in their hearts.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Doug,

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
*Maverick is right he is a true hero!*


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Doug, im very sorry to hear that about you loss. My prayers are with you. Try and keep your head up.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Doug-

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family..

Minnesota


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug,sorry to hear about the loss of your brother.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Doug,
I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Its worth saying again, Mav is right, your brother and your family are all true heros!

Chris Pezalla


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Doug,
I am sorry to hear about your brother and you and your family are in my prayers. Your brother made the ultimate sacrafice to protect our way of life, and provide others with hope and freedom. I will always be grateful that I am able to lay my son down at night in a country where our freedom is protected by people like your brother!!!! 
My deepest sympathies.

Eric


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Sorry Doug, even though most of us dont know him we all know he was a good guy, fighting for all of us. my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Doug sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## jesse james (Dec 17, 2003)

Im extremely sorry to hear that and his family is in our prayers and hope that they can overcome this loss very soon.


----------

